# The 2014 UCWF Chukar



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, it's a Hun.  Just thought I'd change it up this year and do something a little different. ;-) This piece also comes with a nice glass case. (not shown)


This bird will be given away at the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation's annual banquet Saturday Feb. 22nd For a chance to win it go to their web sight at www.utahchukars.org Every $5 donation gets you a chance at winning it. The more donations you make, the more times your name goes into the hat. You need not be at the banquet to win. 100% of the money raised goes directly back to the chukars! So if you love to hunt upland game, come out and support a great organization.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Outstanding Work Tex!

I will go ahead and plug for the Chukar Banquet here. This is a wonderful banquet and a really good time, please come out and support a great grassroots organization:

http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=31

UTAH CHUKAR & WILDLIFE FOUNDATION ANNUAL BANQUET

WHEN:
Saturday, February 22, 2014
Double Tree by Hilton - Salt Lake City Airport
5151 Wiley Post Way
Salt Lake City, Utah
801-539-1515
I-80 West, Exit 114

Hilton Rooms - Usually discounted if reserved in advance call hotel for details.

Doors open at 5:30 PM, Dinner around 7:00 PM, Auctions and Raffles end at 9:30 PM.

Come join the festivities and enjoy either salmon w/ rice, ribeye steak (medium) w/ potatoes, or pork chop w/ potatoes dinner.

The night will be filled with activities such as a live auction, silent auction, and various raffles for quality merchandise. Raffle tickets will be sold at a minimum of 6 for $20 - the more you buy, the better the deal. The door prizes this year will be a 20 gauge ATI O/U shotgun and another TBD gun.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Where exactly do I go to put in for that mount tex on their website?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

From the President of the Chukar Foundation:

Darin is nearly finished with the Hun that will be available at the banquet this year. You can see this amazing bird firsthand at the banquet and buy raffle tickets to win him for $5 each. We also want to allow those who won't be able to attend the banquet the opportunity to get in on this raffle. Anyone who donates to the foundation between now and Feb. 21st will receive 1 chance to win this master taxidermy piect for every $5 donated. Use the donate button on our website at http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=31

This is the last week to buy early bird and big spender dinner packages for the banquet. You can use our website to buy your package with any credit card, you do NOT need a paypal account http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=31. All purchased tickets will be at the door WillCall style when you arrive. Please spread the word and encourage everyone to sign up early. It looks like we will fill the room before banquet time again this year. If you prefer the mail in method, you can use the attached form.

Enjoy the last two weeks of the season!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Where exactly do I go to put in for that mount tex on their website?


Yup, just fallow the link.


----------

